# Making Tomb Kings Unique?



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I am going to start collecting Tomb Kings and would like some ideas on making them look unique. I am not just talking about a paintjob, a conversion maybe, someting that will make the model look unique even when it's not painted.
So, ideas please!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always look at alternative models like the wargods of aegyptus models. 
I've always wanted to do a pre undead Khemri army but haven't gotten round to it yet.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

make them a very specific lukin army like from one city state ex: aysirrian with wicker shields and siege weapons or hittites with round bronze shields and more western weapons and some nice helmets or some biblical people like the cannanites or isrealites


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I would make them as a barrow king army lots of conversions and model alternatives to choose from


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

My friend keeps meaning to start a TK army where it is mostly still alive (pre nagash?), you might get some ideas if you have a read of the nagash book(s?).

Failing that it would be pretty cool to do a barrow theme, almost celtic like as they used chariots in their day as well.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends on how much time you have to do this. I remember I was thinking how it'd be fun to make my Tomb King Jack Skellington and the rest of my army Nightmare Before Christmas themed, but the time required would've been enormous. Plus, as cool as that sounds, I liked the fluff I had drawn up for my King too much to do that.

As for the other ideas already mentioned, I like the barrows/celtic idea. You could say they're undead warriors from Albion, which would be an awesome army when you complete them.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

An idea might be to use parts from a particular army that's not TKs - like High Elf shields, spears and other bits to make an undead Elven army. Someone from way back before Warhammer World was made into it's current state had an undead Elf army and it was quality.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember when I bought a few Box from the Skeleton Warriors, I had a Few Heads/Shields/Spears left over, so I converted a few extra spearmen to look like they are appearing out of the ground, pulling themselves out... looked really effective, especially if you love re-rezzing your skellies.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm.. What about a dark kind of scheme. Maybe with hoods and all.
Maybe my King will llo like this:
















The Grim Reaper. What do you think?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

That sort of view would proberly look better as vampire counts


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess so...
any other ideas?

(400 posts!)


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

well im irish and i study celtic customs and :grin: 

there was a strong belief that the raven sybolised death (raven swarms)

and that the sun and the stars showed the times were the dead could come among the living :scare: but more in friendly way

the tomb newgrange was built two thousand years before the pyramids it is a barrow that is designed so that on the summer and winter solstice it would become fully illuminated as the light shone in through a hole.
(lore of the heavens)

millitary was structured like this

Ri: a king
fianna: knights (fee a na)
and warriors 

kingdoms were called tuaths (too a)

and celts did have chariots.

character names:
nerffeta: the morigin evil goddess spirit
settra:daghda god of death

tombking: barrow Ri 

this is what i know of the top off my right now i might have more:biggrin:


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

I was thinking about starting TK, and I thought about framing them around just one creature, In my case - the Scarab. then i found and old White Dwarf Article (WD288) which showcased "The Scarab King of Numas" and his scarab legions. So if i ever get round to starting a TK army, that'll be the way for me. maybe try a different creature, such as a jackal or a vulture or something, and try to theme your army around that?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like the idea of a barrow king but it looks quite hard to sculpt. Any ideas on how I would modify my models?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I considered the army for along time i do have a list somewhere bare with me as i try and find it

Do you want to play with this army in GW tournaments?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

There was an Army that I saw on a Battle Report on Youtube which had all the TK's sculpted like Romans, and the fluff was that they were a lost roman chohort or legion (depending on size) that was stationed in Egypt.

I'll see if I can drag the video up but the basis was everyone had the large red sterotypical centurion (sp) shields with the champions with the horse hair crest if the officers. Also what i thought was quite cool was the includsion of an Elephant instead of a large model. I cant remember all the details so ill dig up the video 

EDIT:Very end of this first video is the beginning http://www.youtube.com/user/VaulSC#p/u/11/n8TORW-34nQ
But the most of the pictures are at the ve:ry start of this one: http://www.youtube.com/user/VaulSC#p/u/10/adBbiPXWTUQils 

The Elephant was in place of the Bone Giant


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Minigiant said:


> Do you want to play with this army in GW tournaments?


Not straight away but in the future. Anyways, TK's aren't a competitive army right now, I'll probably wait until they get a new army book. Still, anyone got any ideas on converting?


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

for the barrow kings idea turn the headresss into helmets like the ones worn by warrioirs in celtic euroupe sligthly conical at the top

chop the top of the skull off the tomb king from the headress and sculpt on a conical domish thing:good:

and shields should be round


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Not straight away but in the future. Anyways, TK's aren't a competitive army right now, I'll probably wait until they get a new army book. Still, anyone got any ideas on converting?


I was worried about them being competitive, just that if you werent going to go to GW tournaments i would use army of the dead models for either basic skelies or Tomb guard


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have to agree with the second post and say wargods figures if only for the tomb guard(save money to with the price tag on those)








or if you like them to look dead










and im not sure of the size of this guy but he's about a bone giant(mabye a bit smaller)


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for finding the pics but I don't really like them. 
I may be biting off more than I can chew.

What about tribal africans?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

do these look better if thats your idea


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm...
My only problem with those is they don't look undead.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Make them pale skinned with ghostly white eyes and they'll be looking a lot more dead.


----------

